# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  HTS Be safe

## anilokin

S obzirom da se ove autosjedalice od nedavno mogu nabaviti i kod nas, otvaram novu temu...

Mi već neko vrijeme razmišljamo o kupnji izi combi x2, ali nikako da se odlučimo... cijena nam je :shock:.  
Beba ima 11 mjeseci i 9 kg i trenutno se vozi u rabljenoj MC priori koju smo naslijedili od nećaka i koja je stara 5 godina pa bi kupili novu.

Ima li netko be safe, zanimaju me iskustva?

----------


## spajalica

iskreno samo znam jedne ljude koji je imaju. oni su jako zadovoljni. cijenu ne znam pa ne mogu ni govoriti o njoj. TU smo nesto pricali o njima.

----------


## daddycool

HTS BeSafe sjedalice se daju jako dobro pričvrstiti u auto i dosta dobro prolaze na testovima sigurnosti. zanima me zašto razmišljate o tom modelu? naime ako se ne varam to je model koji se može koristiti do 18 kg u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje, što je samo po sebi znatno sigurnije nego kad je sjedalica u smjeru vožnje. ovaj model se može u nekom trenutku zarotirati u smjer vožnje. i to je super mogućnost ukoliko uvidite da vam smjer suprotno od smjera vožnje nije više ok. no pošto već koristite prioricu dijete se već vjerojatno naviklo na sjedenje u smjeru vožnje pa povratak može predstavljati problem, a platiti duplu cijenu da bi ste nakon tjedan dana sjedalicu okrenuli u smjer vožnje je ipak neracionalno jer u tom slučaju bi vam comfort X1 bio bolji i jeftiniji izbor. da se razumijemo, ja sam svakako pobornik vožnje u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje što duže, ovo je samo stvar o kojoj trebate vi odlučiti i razmisliti prije nego se odlučite za kupnju.

----------


## anilokin

da, u pravu si, može u suprotnom smjeru do 18 kg i to je glavni razlog zašto razmišljamo o ovoj AS.
u dilemi sam zbog cijene i iz razloga što se možda dijete neće htjeti tako voziti.
postoji li još koja AS koja može suprotno smjeru vožnje do neke veće kilaže?

----------


## spajalica

> da, u pravu si, *može u suprotnom smjeru do 18 kg* i to je glavni razlog zašto razmišljamo o ovoj AS.
> u dilemi sam zbog cijene i iz razloga što se možda dijete neće htjeti tako voziti.
> postoji li još koja AS koja može suprotno smjeru vožnje do neke veće kilaže?


ispravka moze u bilo kojem smjeru do 18 kg iznad toga ova sjedalice ne pruza sigrnost djece, jer remeni drze sigurno do 18 kg, iznad toga je pitanje.
klinci tezi od 18 kg se vezu s pojasom od automobila, a ja iskreno ne znam niti jednu sjedalicu koja moze biti u suprotnom smjeru voznje iznad 18 kg.

----------


## mis-pis

Evo par:

WAVO G0/1 Isofix

GRACO Duologic II (Isofix)

AKTA GRACO Duologic  

HTS BESAFE iZi Kid X1 Isofix (na testu bolje prosla od iZi Combi X2) 

BRITAX Fixway (baugl. Volvo Kindersitz 0/I)        

HTS Besafe iZi Combi X2

----------


## mario1970

> S obzirom da se ove autosjedalice od nedavno mogu nabaviti i kod nas, otvaram novu temu...
> 
> Mi već neko vrijeme razmišljamo o kupnji izi combi x2, ali nikako da se odlučimo... cijena nam je :shock:.  
> Beba ima 11 mjeseci i 9 kg i trenutno se vozi u rabljenoj MC priori koju smo naslijedili od nećaka i koja je stara 5 godina pa bi kupili novu.
> 
> Ima li netko be safe, zanimaju me iskustva?


Ovo sam već postao prije nekoliko dana pa samo kopiram tekst.

BeSafe iZi Combi ISOfix, najbolja po testovima.
Kod nas u autu je montirana suprotno od smjera vožnje, ali može i u smjeru vožnje.
Jedino pripaziti ako imate pretince u podu (uglavnom ih imaju monovolumeni kao naša Xsara Picasso) pošto potporna noga djelomično ima oslonac na poklopcu pretinca.
U slučaju sudara taj poklopac možda ne bi izdržao pritisak.
Ja još nisam to riješio na zadovoljavajući način.
Trebalo bi staviti neku ispunu (tvrda pjena) u pretinac tako da podupire poklopac iznutra.
Kad to riješim poslat ću slike.

----------


## daddycool

> anilokin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da, u pravu si, *može u suprotnom smjeru do 18 kg* i to je glavni razlog zašto razmišljamo o ovoj AS.
> u dilemi sam zbog cijene i iz razloga što se možda dijete neće htjeti tako voziti.
> postoji li još koja AS koja može suprotno smjeru vožnje do neke veće kilaže?
> 
> 
> ispravka moze u bilo kojem smjeru do 18 kg iznad toga ova sjedalice ne pruza sigrnost djece, jer remeni drze sigurno do 18 kg, iznad toga je pitanje.
> klinci tezi od 18 kg se vezu s pojasom od automobila, a ja iskreno ne znam niti jednu sjedalicu koja moze biti u suprotnom smjeru voznje iznad 18 kg.


sorry ali ne kužim što si ispravila   :Smile:  

i mala ispravka tvoje ispravke, ne može u bilo kojem smjeru do 18 kg nego može u bilo kojem smjeru od 9 do 18 kg. od 0 do 9 kg mora ići u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje.

----------


## spajalica

:Embarassed:

----------


## daddycool

> 


  :Taps:

----------


## anilokin

> Evo par:
> 
> WAVO G0/1 Isofix
> 
> GRACO Duologic II (Isofix)
> 
> AKTA GRACO Duologic  
> 
> HTS BESAFE iZi Kid X1 Isofix (na testu bolje prosla od iZi Combi X2) 
> ...


Hvala na informaciji   :Smile:  

Isofix nemamo, dakle preostaje Graco Duologic i Britax Fixway... Mogu li se one nabaviti u HR?

----------


## mis-pis

Nazalost, i ove dvije su isofix. Ali ima i dobra vijest, citajuci na ADAC-ovim stranicama, obje Gracove sjedalice se mogu montirati i sa pojasom u 3 tacke, ali ne u svim autima. To bi morala pogledati na Gracovim stranicama za koja vozila su sjedalice. Kod ovih Gracovih sjedalica nemas opciju okertanja sjedalice kada dijete predje 9kg. To znaci, dijete je do 18kg okrenuto suprotno od smjera voznje.

Ostale isofix (HTS BESAFE iZi Kid X1 Isofix, BRITAX Fixway (baugl. Volvo Kindersitz 0/I), se jedino tim sistemom mogu povezati sa vozilom.

WAVO G0/1 Isofix se takodje isofixom montira (ima bazu), moze do 18kg suprotno od smjera voznje ili je na toj bazi mozes sa 9kg okrenuti prema naprijed. Da, ova se moze vezati i pojasom, ali samo kad se okrene u smjeru voznje (znaci od 9-18kg). Za onaj period do 9kg mora na isofix bazu i suprotno od smjera voznje.

Da, i HTS Besafe iZi Combi X2, koja nije isofix sjedalica, kod nje imas pravo izbora da li dijete nakon 9kg da ostavis okrenuto obrnuto od smjera voznje ili u smjeru voznje.

I imaj na umu, svi rezultati testiranja su razultat koristenja sa isofixom (osim ove zadnje HTS). Ove koje mogu i pojasom, u tom slucaju su imale slabije rezultate u poredjenju sa rezultatima kad su koristene sa isofixom.

Eto, nadam se da sad imas cime da se zabavis.  :Wink:

----------


## triplemama

BeSafe AS sada imate i u katalogu autosjedalica DjeCa (pri dnu ove stranice)

----------


## daddycool

> mis-pis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo par:
> 
> WAVO G0/1 Isofix
> 
> GRACO Duologic II (Isofix)
> 
> ...


neka me netko ispravi ako griješim ali mislim da se jedino HTS može nabaviti u HR.

----------


## mamatobe

Anilokin,koja je cijena te Be safe autosjedalice?

----------


## spajalica

odi na njihove stranice izaberi model i na dnu stranice di su sve moguce boje klikni ili stavi samo mis pa ce ti pisati preporucena maloprodajna cijena.

----------


## anilokin

> Anilokin,koja je cijena te Be safe autosjedalice?


3.199,00 kn!!

----------


## anilokin

upravo sam uspoređivala ocjene na ADAC i ostalim testovima za MC Tobi i  Be safe izi combi x2... i sad mi tek ništa nije jasno   :Grin:  

Izi combi x2
*sigurnost - osrednje*
rukovanje - zadovoljavajuće
udobnost - dobro
održavanje - dobro
ukupno - zadovoljavajuće

MC Tobi (model 2009)
*sigurnost - dobro*
rukovanje - dobro
udobnost - dobro
održavanje - osrednje
ukupno - dobro

kako je moguće da je Be safe koja je okrenuta suprotno smjeru vožnje ocijenjena lošije od MC Tobi (barem što se sigurnosti tiče) ili bilo koje druge AS koja se montira u smjeru vožnje?

jedino logično objašnjenje mi je da su te ocijene kupljene?   :Mad:

----------


## daddycool

ovdje 

http://www.hts.no/downloads/ec_test_autumn2009.pdf

ima odlomak o testiranju te sjedalice. ne može se kopirati, ali da li netko zna njemački i ima volje točno prevesti što piše o HTS-ovoj sjedalici na drugoj stranici teksta (odlomak "Auch grossere kinder ruckwarts")?

----------


## spajalica

valjda se necu crveniti kao gore   :Trep trep:  i boldala sam dio u kojem je naveden razlog spustanja ocjene sigurnosti ove AS

„I veća djeca prema natrag

Da se i veca djeca do 18 kg trebaju voziti suprotno smjeru voznje, zastupa skandinavski proizvodjac HTS BeSafe. Njegova Isofix autosjedalica iZi Kid x1 dobila je u lipnju ocjenu "dobar" (pogledajte "Jos za imati",str. 79).

Ovaj put s autosjedalicom iZi Combi x2 testiran je model koji se veže pojasom automobila. Pritom su bodovi skinuti radi komplicirane ugradnje zbog koje mogu nastati pogreške u postavljanju pomoću pojasa automobila i dodatnih traka koje se moraju obaviti oko prednjeg sjedala ili userafiti u sine sjedala na podu automobila. Takodjer, veća djeca mogu imati problema s namjestanjem nogu u udobni polozaj. Za djecu od 9 kg proizvodjac prema izboru omogucava i postavljanje u smjeru voznje, tada se ne koriste potporna noga i drzac razmaka. To pojednostavljuje ugradnju ali *smanjuje zastitu od prednjeg sudara s "vrlo dobro" na "zadovoljavajuce", zbog cega ukupna zastita autosjedalice od sudara nije mogla biti bolje ocjenjena.*“

----------


## daddycool

super, hvala  :Smile:  




> To pojednostavljuje ugradnju ali *smanjuje zastitu od prednjeg sudara s "vrlo dobro" na "zadovoljavajuce", zbog cega ukupna zastita autosjedalice od sudara nije mogla biti bolje ocjenjena.*“


samo da napomenem da je "vrlo dobro" iliti "sehr gut" najbolja ocjena koja se može dobiti. pošto se okretanjem u smjer vožnje dosta gubi na sigurnosti najbolja bi opcija bila da dijete ostane tako okrenuto do 18 kg, ali onda vam ne treba ovaj model koji se može okretati.

----------


## anilokin

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## grom

anilokin koju ste na kraju kupili i kako ste zadovoljni?
Da li netko zna da li je u međuvremenu još koja AS za djecu iznad 9 kg a da se postavlja suprotno od smjera vožnje postala dostupna u nas?

----------


## daddycool

koliko znam, kod nas jedino HTS BeSafe ima model koji se *iznad 13 kg* postavlja suprotno od smjera vožnje

----------


## tropical

da, i ja mislim da je tako jer kad smo mi kupovali AS grupe I nije kod nas bilo niti jedne, najbliže u Budimpešti taj BeSafe model. To nam je bilo komplicirano, kupili Priorifix, prošlo 3-4 mjeseca, uvezli BeSafe i kod nas. Šteta, baš sam željela voziti dijete dulje u smjeru obrnutom od smjera vožnje a ne isplati nam se trošiti novac na novu sjedalicu. Svakako je korisno znati da je konačno ima i kod nas dostupne

----------


## grom

> koliko znam, kod nas jedino HTS BeSafe ima model koji se *iznad 13 kg* postavlja suprotno od smjera vožnje


 Uf, ta je paprena. 
Morat ću protegnut noge do Heinzelove da vidim jel možda možemo još neko vrijeme ipak biti u Maxi cosi-ju. Naime, malecka je jedva dosegla 9 kg i još je hipotona pa bih je rado još neko vrijeme vozila u suprotnom smjeru. Po visini mislim da bi možda moglo još neko kraće vrijeme, no rado bih čula drugo mišljenje. Nama je zapravo najveći problem to što ima premalo prostora za noge pa tako cijelo vrijeme dok se nožicama upire u naslon stražnjeg sjedala izvrće stopala što ne bi smjela.
Da li je ova Be safe odmaknutija od naslona stražnjeg sjedišta na neki način?

----------


## spajalica

> Uf, Nama je zapravo najveći problem to što ima premalo prostora za noge pa tako cijelo vrijeme dok se nožicama upire u naslon stražnjeg sjedala izvrće stopala što ne bi smjela.


mislim da ovo nije problem. ako je 9 kg, a visina glavice je 5 prstiju od ruba sjedalice onda je ne bi trebalo prebacivati u novu kategoriju.

----------


## lore

mi smo kupili izi comfort isofix 1-4 g i jako smo zadovoljni..isprva smo isli kupiti combi ali smo odustali jer je malena nonstop lupala nogom o "nogu" combija (postoji neki nastavak koji gura sjedalo i to ju je nerviralo a imamo i specificnu situaciju da nam dijete urla cijelo vrijeme voznje kad se vozi unatrag a jos smo prije be safe imali 5 mj. posudjenu recaro u smjeru voznje pa bi se teze naviknula..svakako su dobre i jedna i druga (combi i comfort)..kad ne bi imala nas problem definitivno bi uzela combi.
u odnosu na recaro mi se svidja sto je kod besafea bolja tkanina (recaro je od toplijeg materijala i plisa pa je koma sto se tice znojenja) i sto se sastrane namjestaju polozaji pa je puno prakticnije spustiti polozaj ako dijete spava..jako je udobna i ima dobru zastitu za glavu.
sjedalica izi kid je namjenjena samo za njemacko trziste pa je kod nas ni nema

odgovor za grom- sjedalica bi trebala biti odmaknutija jer ima tu "nogu"..ali vidis moja prevrce noge po tome pa isto nije neko rjesenje..kad dodjes u fun4mum ducan di ih prodaju odi s djetetom i isprobaj pa ces vidjeti kako ti se cini

----------


## grom

*spajalica* ona je sad na onih 2-3 cm do ruba kad lijepo sjedi, ako se pak uvali u nju ima i više

*lore* mislim da će mi  stvarno biti najbolje najprije isprobati

----------


## Ancica

Samo napomena...

Svaka autosjedalica koja zadovoljava UNECE R44 (europski standard) se mora moci vezati i samo pojasom, bez ISOFIX-a.

Ako je autosjedalica ISOFIX autosjedalica, onda to znaci da se moze vezati s ISOFIXOM kao i s pojasom (ne istovremeno s oboje - znaci ili jedno ili drugo).

----------


## tropical

j a sam oduševljena sa izi combi isofix, i kad zbrojim sve novce koje smo potrošili na maxi cosi cabrio, isofix bazu, priorifix dolazim do cifre od 1000kn više što smo potrošili u odnosui na ovu da je bila kad smo kupovali prvu ahh nikad prežaliti taj smjer suprotan od smjera vožnje!

----------


## tropical

a da smo kupovali roemer, i do 2500kn ispadne manje

----------


## Isabel

Ja se samo dvoumim bas radi tog suprotnog smjera. Znam da je neusporedivo sigurniji i zato bi kupili BeSafe, ali dvoumim se jer: ne znam kako je djetetu vozitu se u suprotnom smjeru ( ja osobno to mrzim, i uvijek mi je tako zlo), i nemam nikakav pregled na nju tjekom voznje, pa cak ni sa onim retrovizorima. Te jos me muci da tako postavljena sjedalica potpuno zakloni mrtvi kut, i apsolutno nista ne vidim kad se okrenem. A staviti ju iza sebe pak mi totalno nema smisla. Zasad se vozi u MC Cabriofix i ne buni se za suprotni smjer. 
I ios jedno pitanjce: njoj i sad,u jajetu koja je najlezeckija, padne glavica kad zaspi, a kako to onda tek izgleda u ovim uspravnijim sjedalicama??

----------


## cowgirl

BeSafe ima ogledalo koje montiraš na naslon zadnje klupe i vidiš bebu u retrovizoru.
Mi smo Kaju sad prebacili u grupu I, ali i dalje suprotno od smjera vožnje. Nismo uzeli to ogledalo, nego koristimo žabu s ogledalom (Tiny Love, pola grada je ima), koju samo koristili još s jajetom. Sad već i ona maše kad nas vidi u tom ogledalu  :Wink: .
Nama je AS iza suvozačkog mjesta i ne smeta mi preglednosti u vožnji.
Glavica i u položaju za spavanje klone, ali u suprotnom smjeru je naprezanje vrata puno manje.

----------


## grom

Mi konačno kupili Be safe i sad imam neke nedoumice.
Prvo, kako je rekla i Isabel, mrtvi kut mi je doslovce mrtav. Ne vidim ama baš ništa kroz zadnji desni prozor (Peugeot 307). Ima li kakvo rješenje za to?
Drugo, iako smo uzeli model sa izofixom to mi se sve čini klimavo naspram jajeta. Koliko se jako ta ručka treba ugurati u zadnje sjedalo? Posve sam ga izdeformirala a to se i dalje "klimata". :Rolling Eyes: 
U uputama se spominje i montaža na suvozačko sjedalo . Može li takva sjedalica ići na suvozačko sjedalo? (Pitanje je samo znatiželje radi. Ja sam mislila da se to može/smije samo s jajetom)

----------


## cowgirl

Gdje ti se klimata? Provjeravaš tamo gdje je sjedalica učvršćena (dakle na postolju s isofixom) tu ne bi smjelo mrdati ni milimetra.
Ja sam ručku gurala u sjedalo dokle god sam mogla okretati ručicu.
Ja voziti vidim, možda gledam u retrovizor, nemam pojma  :Wink: 
Za montažu na suvozačko ne vjerujem da bi kod nas netko prigovarao, ali to je ipak najnesigurnije mjesto u vozilu, pa još ako se airbag ipak uključi...

----------


## Isabel

Mi kupili Confort BeSafe, montirali, preporodili i oduševili! Ona zadivljeno gleda okolo, mene kako vozim, naprijed, sa strane, čak je nakon 20 min sama od sebe, bez plača (što prije nije bio slučaj  :Sad: )zaspala, i pajkila 40 min, sve dok ju nisam morala izvaditi i probuditi! Super je jel ju cijelu vidim u retrovizor, mašemo si  :Razz: , pričamo, pjevamo... Ma mrak je! Inaće, izgleda kao u prijestolju, onak lijepo povišena, sva zaštićena, kao u kalupu. AS mi izgleda totalno udobno i mekano! Je bila skuplja, ali već nam se sad, nakon prve ugodne i lijepe požnje, bez cvilkanja, frustracija i plača, isplatila!! Baš smo uživale... Preporučamo BeSafe jako!

----------


## grom

> Gdje ti se klimata? Provjeravaš tamo gdje je sjedalica učvršćena (dakle na postolju s isofixom) tu ne bi smjelo mrdati ni milimetra.
> Ja sam ručku gurala u sjedalo dokle god sam mogla okretati ručicu.
> Ja voziti vidim, možda gledam u retrovizor, nemam pojma 
> Za montažu na suvozačko ne vjerujem da bi kod nas netko prigovarao, ali to je ipak najnesigurnije mjesto u vozilu, pa još ako se airbag ipak uključi...


Tek sad vidim... :Embarassed: 
Donji dio sjedi posve čvrsto, no gornji nije onako čvrst kao što je to bio slučaj s jajetom. No, pretpostavljam da ne može ni biti budući da je ova sjedalica znatno viša.
Što se mrtvog kuta tiče, nema nikakve šanse da išta vidim kroz stražnji desni prozor (sjedalica je okrenuta suprotno od smjera vožnje iza suvozačkog sjedala). Možda je do auta, možda do mene jer mi je sjedalo dosta naprijed, no sad sam se već privikla da budem dodatno oprezna i orjentiram se isključivo na retrovizore.
Malecka je, nakon početnog užasa, zadovoljna činjenicom da sad konačno vidi van pa makar to i ne bilo prema naprijed. :Smile:  
Zanima me postoji li za tu sjedalicu neka vrsta ljetne navlake? T se dosta znoji u njoj a u kombinaciji s dermitisom to i nije neka sreća.

----------


## lore

mislim da nema..ali mozes kupiti rastezljivi frotir (kao sto ima maxi cosi) pa ti netko sasije..meni je ok materijal, ne znojimo se zasad..
nama se nista ne klima..probaj otici na one rodine preglede da ti nastimaju..uglavnom, mislim da bi trebala biti stablina..
doduse nasa je drugi model..koliko sam vidjela imas combi?

----------


## daddycool

> mislim da nema..ali mozes kupiti rastezljivi frotir (kao sto ima maxi cosi) pa ti netko sasije..meni je ok materijal, ne znojimo se zasad..


Ovo ne preporučujem jer je uz sjedalicu potrebno koristiti isključivo originalne dijelove, a BeSafe ima ljetne presvlake. Kopiram info sa njihovog newslettera.

"Željeli bismo Vas obavijestiti da su ljetne presvlake za autosjedalice stigle, nalaze se na lageru i moguće ih je naručiti.

Presvlake su dostupne u dva modela:
  1.       540599 – Ljetna presvlaka za BeSafe iZi Sleep
  2.       525299 – Ljetna presvlaka za BeSafe iZi Combi / Combi ISOfix i BeSafe iZi Comfort / Comfort ISOfix

  Presvlake su bijele boje i tretirane su vatrootpornim sredstvima, stoga se preporuča njihova upotreba uz BeSafe autosjedalice, preko izvornih presvlaka jer one jedine ne smanjuju zastitu i sigurnost, a uz to pružaju  dodatnu udobnost tokom ljetnih mjeseci."

----------


## grom

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Smajlić

Gdje, odnosno po kojoj cijeni se Be Safe AS mogu kupiti u Sloveniji? Znam da su kod nas oko 3500 kn, a mi baš takvu tražimo.

----------


## Smajlić

i još jedno pitanje - kakva su iskustva s postavljanjem te As u sredini sjedišta automobila? Naime maleni se uvijek vozi u sredini, sad je još u jajetu i htjeli bi ga i dalje vozit u sredini, a ne znam kak to funkcionira s tom AS?

----------


## cowgirl

Za isofix verziju moraš i u sredini imati isofix. Moj auto npr. nema pa mi je AS iza suvozača.
Za montiranje AS pojasevima vozila moraš isprobati u autu. 
Postoje neki modeli vozila koji ne preporučuju postavljanje u sredini (provjeri u uputama proizvođača vozila). Također se u svaka AS ne može optimalno postaviti u svako vozilo zbog konfiguracije zadnje klupe.
Minimalni uvjet je pojas u 3 točke.

----------


## Smajlić

Kupili smo Be Safe izi kombi x3 AS (bez Isofixa) u Sloveniji. 1400 kn je jeftinija nego kod nas. Inače  je takva kod nas po 3500 kn, a u Sloveniji 350 EUR-a, s time da smo dobili popust i platili 330 EUR-a. Još imamo pravo na povrat poreza mislim da 55 EUR-a. Kupljena u Rogaškoj Slatini, al smo čekali na nju otprilike 25 dana jer nisu imali odmah na skladištu i u boji koju sam željela.  S isofixom je tamo 400 EUR-a. Uglavnom zaista se isplati otići tamo, a nije daleko. 
Eto, možda sam nekom pomogla.

----------


## Smajlić

> BeSafe ima ogledalo koje montiraš na naslon zadnje klupe i vidiš bebu u retrovizoru.


mene zanima gdje se može kupiti to ogledalo?

----------


## cowgirl

Imao je Fun4mum.

----------


## Smajlić

be safe AS su dosta okomito postavljene tako da kada maleni zaspi u autu, glava mu visi prema dolje. ima kakvo rješenje za to?

----------


## tata od formata

> Kupili smo Be Safe izi kombi x3 AS (bez Isofixa) u Sloveniji. 1400 kn je jeftinija nego kod nas. Inače  je takva kod nas po 3500 kn, a u Sloveniji 350 EUR-a, s time da smo dobili popust i platili 330 EUR-a. Još imamo pravo na povrat poreza mislim da 55 EUR-a. Kupljena u Rogaškoj Slatini, al smo čekali na nju otprilike 25 dana jer nisu imali odmah na skladištu i u boji koju sam željela.  S isofixom je tamo 400 EUR-a. Uglavnom zaista se isplati otići tamo, a nije daleko. 
> Eto, možda sam nekom pomogla.


Da li mi mozes reci kako se zove trgovina gdje si kupila AS? cijena koju si navela je super povoljna, i ja bi se definitivno zaletio u Sloveniju po nju.
Hvala!

----------


## Smajlić

> Da li mi mozes reci kako se zove trgovina gdje si kupila AS? cijena koju si navela je super povoljna, i ja bi se definitivno zaletio u Sloveniju po nju.
> Hvala!


Pikapolonica u Rogaškoj Slatini. Ima na netu njihova stranica i tamo je i email adresa od svake trgovine koju imaju. Gospođa s kojom sam ja dogovarala (sve putem maila) se zvala Milena.
Nadam se da ne kasnim previše odgovorom.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Podizem...kupili Be safe X3 Combi isofix...po meni je malo zavaravajuce sto je svrstavaju u 0-4god a tek se kasnije u uputstvima navodi da je ne preporucavaju djeci ispod 6mj...

Pitanje za one koji ju imaju dulje u autu - da li vam je prednji oslonac udubio naslon na straznjoj klupi?
Mi namjeravamao voziti N sto dulje u obrnutom smjeru a sipka od tog oslonca se bas jako urezuje u naslon...
Cini mi se da je jedino rjesenje otpustanje rucice za zatezanje kad izvadimo malu iz auta...povremeno premjestat sjedalicu na vozacku stranu nemozemo jer MM nemoze stat za volan s njom iza ledja.... :Smile:  stvarno je gabaritna,nije za mala auta! 

Smajlic,moja je trenutno u najpolozenijem polozaju,kad zaspe glava padne na rame ali ne puno,i u jaju mi je isto tako krivila glavu...
Mislim da to nema veze za kratke relacije,za na dulje staze mi pada na pamet ono sto i ja koristim u putovanjima,oni jastucici na napuhivanje za oko vrata,neznam jeli to postoji u mini verziji.... :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Imam ti ja ono za oko glave za AS...dam ti.  Iako to mozes i sama improvizirati, zarolati tetru ili bilo sto...

----------


## rotkvica

lijepi pozdrav svima  :Bye: 

zanima me jesu li be safe i dalje jedine sjedalice koje se mogu kupiti kod nas, a koje se mogu voziti u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje? kakva su iskustva, koliko dugo izdržite u suprotnom smjeru, kako starija djeca reagiraju? 

ima li netko iskustva s naručivanjem sjedalica sa stranice http://www.carseat.se/store.html ? od be safea imaju neke čini mi se nove modele, a također i britax i maxi cosi, samo ne znam za koju se sjedalicu odlučiti ovako na slijepo?

----------


## daddycool

pa ja još nisam sreo druge modele, što ne znači da ne postoje

----------


## anna-y

*rotkvica* ako tražiš firmu za kupnju preko neta, preporučila bih firmu Kids comfort iz Njemačke. Od njih sam kupila Concort Transformer sjedalicu i jako sam zadovoljna. 
Dogovarala sam se preko emaila, dobila sam solidan popust, sve je uredno i na vrijeme stiglo poštom, a nedavno su mi se javili i poslali mi kupon za novi popust.
Sve korektno i ok.

----------


## rotkvica

pozdrav,

još uvijek nismo kupili veću sjedalicu.. pitanje za one koji su imali be safe izi combi i vozili u smjeru suprotnom od vožnje, koje imate aute i kako su vam stale u auto?! mi smo probali u dućanu i kad stavimo tu sjedalicu u našeg kompakta suvozačko sjedalo mora ići dosta naprijed i ne samo da gotovo da ne ostaje prostor za noge, već je teško i sjesti se u takvo sjedalo

što kažete na adacove testove, reklamira se kao jedna od najsigurnijih sjedalica, a ispada da i nije tako dobra kod bočnih sudara? http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...ID=148&nc=True

i na kraju, zašto u sloveniji košta 400 eura, a kod nas 4 tisuće kn?  :oklagija: 

inače kod nas se mogu kupiti još 2 modela sjedalica koje se mogu montirati unazad, 
recaro polaric i
britax multi tech

----------


## cowgirl

Mi ju imamo u Toyoti Corolli (zadnji model prije Aurisa). 
Još uvijek se vozi suprotno od smjera vožnje s 3,5 godine i 106 cm. Sad je ne mogu okrenuti i da hoću, jer je previsoka. Ne mogu više podignuti pojaseve AS i da je okrenem, bili bi joj ispod ramena, što nije OK. 
Računam da ću je u roku nekih pola godine morati prebaciti u booster tj. grupu II/III. Pikiram naravno BeSafe Izi Up  :Wink: .

Kad je sjedalica bila u ležećem položaju, bilo je jako malo mjesta za noge na prednjem sicu. Ja sam stala, ali su mi koljena bila na armaturi.
Sad kad je u sjedećem položaju, stanem bez problema, ali prosječan muškarac se jedva ugura. Ja sam niska (164 cm), ali široka  :Grin: .

Udubi naslon sjedala jako, ali mislim da se to vrati nakon nekog vremena. Ja rijetko vadim AS. Kad perem presvlaku ili MM nekud ide bez djeteta pa prevozi više ljudi.

Što se Slovenije tiče i mene bi zanimalo....

----------


## rotkvica

hvala na iskustvima...

zanima me još da li se kod vas radi o sjedalici sa ili bez isofixa? mi smo naime probali verziju s isofixom, a kasnije sam čula da verzija bez isofixa ipak zauzima nešto manje mjesta?

----------


## S2000

Do koje visine su vam se otprilike djeca mogla voziti u Besafe Comfortu? 
Moj malac ima 3 godine, trenutno nam je naslon na jednom zubu manje od najviseg. Bojim se da ce ju uskoro prirasti visinom jer ce mu onda pojasevi izlaziti ispod razine ramena, sto nije ok. 

A ja mislila da ce moci jos duugo u njoj jer ima tek 12 kila i po tezini bi mogao i do skole  :Smile: 

Nisam dosad nailazila na komentare da im naslon i nije za bog zna koliku visinu. Mozda zato sto su na nasem trzistu tek par godina i djeca ih tek sad pocinju prerastati...

----------


## S2000

Sad vidim gore i da je cowgirl imala situaciju malene od 3,5 god kojoj su pojesevi bili ispod razine ramena...

Ah ta mrsava i visoka djeca...

----------


## cowgirl

> Sad vidim gore i da je cowgirl imala situaciju malene od 3,5 god kojoj su pojesevi bili ispod razine ramena...
> 
> Ah ta mrsava i visoka djeca...


Nije problem dok se vozi suprotno od smjera vožnje. U tom slučaju može biti malo ispod ramena, problem je ako želiš okrenuti u smjer vožnje. Mi smo imali Combi, ne Comfort.
Moja je na kraju s 4 godine dogurala do 18 kg pa smo ju prebacili u grupu 2 (IziUp).
U ovom slučaju možda najbolje neka kombinirana grupe 1 i 2, ali treba provjeriti najvišu visinu pojaseva ili Kiddy odnosno Cybex s jastukom.

----------


## S2000

Nasa je Comfort koja moz smo u smjeru voznje, tako da smo nagrabusili sto se pojaseva tice. No sto je tu je. Ionako ce nam trebati jos jedna sjedalica, pa ce ovaj malac dobiti novu kombiniranu, morat cu traziti neku s remencicima koji idu visoko ili tu s jastukom.

----------


## rutvica

ima li smisla kupiti Be Safe – iZi Comfort X3 (bez isofixa) iz 2010? 
je li rok trajanja 5 ili 6 godina? 
oprostite, od čitanja o sjedalicama imam maglu u glavi  :Unsure:

----------


## S2000

Mislim da je za besafe 5 godina preporuka... Jel to razmisljas o polovnoj ili je nova toliko vec stara? Koji je mjesec u 2010, i za koliko dijete kupujes...

----------


## rutvica

nisam se stigla ranije javiti. u međuvremenu sam zaključila da mi se ne isplati. rabljena. kolovoz 2010. dakle sad je već tri godine stara, a nama bi trebala za slijedeće tri godine. 
jaje smo kupili rabljeno i mislim da se to uistinu isplati jer ga prvi vlasnik koristi oko godine dana, pa je još dosta novo dok dođe do slijedećeg, ali kategorija 1 traje 5 godina, a koristi se oko tri godine, pa je situacija drugačija - morati ćemo se isprsiti za novo  :Smile: 

ali pitala bih vas s iskustvom sjedalica koje se vežu suprotno od smijera vožnje, kako ste se odlučili na to? nikako da si raščistim u glavi što je bolje. prema nazad je sigurnije, ali strah me da se mala neće htjet tako voziti, da neće imati mjesta za noge...

----------


## S2000

Nogice nece biti problem. Ne znam kakvo auto imas, no postoji mogucnost i da ce imati fini pogled prema natrag kroz staklo. Pretpostavljam da imas isofix u autu? Takve sjedalice koje se postavljaju u suprotan smjer voznje do 18 kg su skuplje, ali daleko sigurnije nego one koje se postavljaju u smjer voznje. Kad suzis izbor probajte ju postaviti u auto prije kupnje.

----------


## rutvica

hvala ti! 
sad još samo moram otkriti koje "suprotne" su dostupne kod nas i možemo li si ih priuštiti
probati ćemo ju staviti u auto i malu u nju, pa pratiti reakciju  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

jel ima tko izi up x3 fix - kako ste zadovoljni??

----------


## spajalica

imam ja, mi smo zadovoljni.

----------


## cowgirl

I mi jako zadovoljni  :Wink: .

----------


## kudri

kupili i nakon prvog negodovanja princeze jer sjedalica nije roza i šljokasta, već zamislite -modra!, sad je ipak obožavana i draga!!
i nekako mi se, uspoređujući s romericom, čini robusnija i čvršća i sigurnija...a opet, prozračnija i udobnija. neznam, možda sam samo razočarana romericom :/

----------


## Aurora*

*kudri*, pratim te u stopu, sto se tema o autosjedalicam tice.  :Cool: 

Nasa prva autosjedalica bila je BeSafe iZi Go. Prezadovoljni smo bili s njom i koristili smo je punih 18 mjeseci. Dijete je do zadnjeg dana obozavalo biti u njoj.

Sada smo presli na BeSafe iZi Comfort X3 (i *kudri* zamisli, mornarsko plave boje  :Wink: ). Na prvi pogled i za prvu voznju cini se jednako fantasticna kao i prva. Nadam se da cemo je isto tako dugo i zadovoljno koristiti kao i onu prvu.

----------


## Adrijana

> jel ima tko izi up x3 fix - kako ste zadovoljni??


Mi imamo. Sjedalica je odlična. Naša je bež-crna  :Smile: .

----------


## kudri

eto, zadovoljni i mi!! nego, di se osim u slo može kupit ljetna presvlaka? i prodaje li itko možda svoju??? :Smile:  ili još bolje, jel se može naknadno kupiti ova original presvlaka, pa da ovu skroz "potrošimo" :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> eto, zadovoljni i mi!! nego, di se osim u slo može kupit ljetna presvlaka? i prodaje li itko možda svoju??? ili još bolje, jel se može naknadno kupiti ova original presvlaka, pa da ovu skroz "potrošimo"


Mi smo BeSafe kupovali preko HAKovog webshopa. Preko njih se moze nabaviti i zastitna presvlaka za sjedalicu. Clanovi HAKa imaju i popust.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ajme sto sam ja razocarana sa presvlakom...meni se stalno izvlaci i vec nakon mjesec dana mi se isparala na jednom dijelu.. :Mad: ..a relativno je skupa....
(moja je za Be safe X3 Combi isofix )

----------


## S2000

A kako se moja ne izvlaci? Ja ih imam dvije i perem ih cesto, koristim ih i ljeti i zimi... S prednje strane AS navlaku zakacim za neke dvije kukuce, a ovo ostalo je bitno dobro nabiti i navuci na najudaljenije dijelove... Ne ide mi opisivanje nikako  :Laughing:

----------


## S2000

Cini mi se da je presvlaka ista i za combi i za comfort. Ima kupiti i na minigreeny.

----------


## Kućica

Pozdrav!

Ne mogu na ADAC-u naći test za AS Besafe Izi Comfort X3 bez isofixa, a na stranicama Besafe Hrvatska stoji da je ta sjedalica pobjednik testiranja http://www.besafe.com.hr/index.php/h...mfort-x4#start 
Poslala sam pitanje na njihov mail...a do tada ako netko zna je li testirana od ADAC-a jer ja to nisam našla.
Gledamo je za kupiti, pa vas molim ako je netko upućen više od mene.  :Wink: 

Hvala!

----------

